# Help With Winterizing Irrigation system



## zenone (2 mo ago)

I turned on my irrigation system (opened the water line to my backflow valve) this year but never used it. Since I don't have any water in the lines, can I just drain my backflow valve or do I need to still blowout the lines?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

You have water in your lines up to the zone valves. I would make sure that you are clear at least that far. If you can D/C right at the valves, that would be enough-- otherwise I would blow out every zone.


----------



## zenone (2 mo ago)

Ok, thanks for that information. That makes sense. I look forward to when I can contribute answers as well as questions.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

are you in a frost zone?


----------



## zenone (2 mo ago)

I am, according to the usda map, zone 7a.


----------

